# General Elk tags on sale today



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

General season elk tags went on sale today, don't forget.

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/main/serv2/index.html?server=serv2


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Question, Im buying my first archery elk tag. They are unlimted. I want to hunt the spike unit but when i try to buy a tag it only says bull elk residential tag. Do i just buy a bull tag but hunt a spike in a spike unit?

if anyone know that would be very helpful, thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wolverine_173 said:


> Question, Im buying my first archery elk tag. They are unlimted. I want to hunt the spike unit but when i try to buy a tag it only says bull elk residential tag. Do i just buy a bull tag but hunt a spike in a spike unit?
> 
> if anyone know that would be very helpful, thanks[/quot
> 
> click on it. do the pull down and there one in there for archery elk hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wolverine_173 said:


> Question, Im buying my first archery elk tag. They are unlimted. I want to hunt the spike unit but when i try to buy a tag it only says bull elk residential tag. Do i just buy a bull tag but hunt a spike in a spike unit?
> 
> if anyone know that would be very helpful, thanks


No, please actually read the 2015 Utah big game guidebook cover to cover before doing anything else.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

You can hunt either the any bull units or spike units with an archery elk tag. From the 2015 Utah Big Game Field Regulations guidebook, page 21:



> If you obtain a general-season archery elk permit, you may use archery equipment to take only one of the following animals:
> 
> 
> One elk of either sex on a general-season any bull elk unit
> ...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brisket said:


> You can hunt either the any bull units or spike units with an archery elk tag. From the 2015 Utah Big Game Field Regulations guidebook, page 21:


Stop giving out incorrect info, there are spike only units and general bull units that are separate tags, you cannot use the same tag for both!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> No, please actually read the 2015 Utah big game guidebook cover to cover before doing anything else.


He's confused due to the fact they are all under the drop down under the Bull elk section under big game. Push the drop down and select "archery bull elk" in the drop down and you can hunt spike units with that tag. So +1 dkhntrdstn. Asking questions isn't a bad thing, read the guidebook, but sometimes we all still have questions 30-06.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Stop giving out incorrect info, there are spike only units and general bull units that are separate tags, you cannot use the same tag for both!!


 The archery tag can be used for either of the units. Muzzleloader and rifle tags are the tags they seperate between spike units and any bull units. The season dates are different but the archery tag is the same. Maybe it's you who should read the guidebook more thourougly.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Stop giving out incorrect info, there are spike only units and general bull units that are separate tags, you cannot use the same tag for both!!


if he buying a archery elk tag they dont sell them in spike or any bull. they sell them as archery elk tag. so that means he can hunt a any bull or a spike unite with that tag.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*So if you purchase a General Season archery permit:*
-You can hunt either spike or any bull units
-Spike units run from August 15-September 4
-Any bull units run from August 15-September 11

*Muzzleloader and rifle:*
-You buy an any bull tag for any bull units
-you buy a spike bull tag for spike bull units

sorry if you've been more confused than helped wolverine.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> He's confused due to the fact they are all under the drop down under the Bull elk section under big game. Push the drop down and select "archery bull elk" in the drop down and you can hunt spike units with that tag. So +1 dkhntrdstn. Asking questions isn't a bad thing, read the guidebook, but sometimes we all still have questions 30-06.


That is exactly my confusion. I have read the rule book. I want to hunt in cache, which is a spike unit. I thought that when buying a tag it would separate the tags into archery spike units or archery bull units only. The rule book does not specify how the tags are sold. The drop down only says "Archery Bull Elk"

So I can buy an archery "bull elk tag" and I can hunt any unit, spike or bull. I just have to make sure I only shoot what is legal in that unit, spike or cow in a spike unit like cache. or I can go to a bull unit and shoot anything, a bull, spike or cow, correct?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For clarafication, you cannot shoot a bull on a spike unit, but you can shoot a spike on a bull unit. I guess that is what I should have said but came out wrong, good luck.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Stop giving out incorrect info, there are spike only units and general bull units that are separate tags, you cannot use the same tag for both!!


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the question about *archery *tags? Archery are good in any bull or spike only units in the correct respective seasons. Brisket's quote was straight from the Guidebook you suggested wolverine_173 should read cover to cover...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wolverine_173 said:


> That is exactly my confusion. I have read the rule book. I want to hunt in cache, which is a spike unit. I thought that when buying a tag it would separate the tags into archery spike units or archery bull units only. The rule book does not specify how the tags are sold. The drop down only says "Archery Bull Elk"
> 
> So I can buy an archery "bull elk tag" and I can hunt any unit, spike or bull. I just have to make sure I only shoot what is legal in that unit, spike or cow in a spike unit like cache. or I can go to a bull unit and shoot anything, a bull, spike or cow, correct?


If you purchase an accompanying antlerless tag you can shoot the first thing you see on a bull unit. But no, you can't shoot a cow with a bull tag, that's just common sense there.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> For clarafication, you cannot shoot a bull on a spike unit, but you can shoot a spike on a bull unit. I guess that is what I should have said but came out wrong, good luck.


^see this^



willfish4food said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the question about *archery *tags? Archery are good in any bull or spike only units in the correct respective seasons. Brisket's quote was straight from the Guidebook you suggested wolverine_173 should read cover to cover...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> If you purchase an accompanying antlerless tag you can shoot the first thing you see on a bull unit. But no, you can't shoot a cow with a bull tag, that's just common sense there.


again going back to Briskets quote from the guide book...



> If you obtain a general-season archery elk
> permit, you may use archery equipment to
> take only one of the following animals:
> • One elk *of either sex* on a general-season
> ...


See bold portion


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Well what he meant was.......


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I just learnt me sumthin knew....no wonder so many guys like the archery tag, I'll stick with shootin sum bullits at them ther aminals....


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> No, please actually read the 2015 Utah big game guidebook cover to cover before doing anything else.


Maybe you should take that advice........

He is asking about Archery tags.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

awesome, thanks guys


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I just learnt me sumthin knew....no wonder so many guys like the archery tag, I'll stick with shootin sum bullits at them ther aminals....


NO. Go read the 2015 guide book cover to cover before doing anything else.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

wolverine_173 said:


> So I can buy an archery "bull elk tag" and I can hunt any unit, spike or bull. I just have to make sure I only shoot what is legal in that unit, spike or cow in a spike unit like cache. or I can go to a bull unit and shoot anything, a bull, spike or cow, correct?


Wolverine, you are correct here.

Also remember that the general bull units have a longer season for archery than the spike (cache) units. So if you don't close the deal on the Cache you can try an any bull unit or the extended archery if you've taken the course.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

now someone tell me where to find elk in logan canyon at the end of August.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

willfish4food said:


> Wolverine, you are correct here.
> 
> Also remember that the general bull units have a longer season for archery than the spike (cache) units. So if you don't close the deal on the Cache you can try an any bull unit or the extended archery if you've taken the course.


thanks, I did take the course and plan on hunting the wasatch extended unit if I dont find any in cache.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wolverine_173 said:


> That is exactly my confusion. I have read the rule book. I want to hunt in cache, which is a spike unit. I thought that when buying a tag it would separate the tags into archery spike units or archery bull units only. The rule book does not specify how the tags are sold. The drop down only says "Archery Bull Elk"
> 
> So I can buy an archery "bull elk tag" and I can hunt any unit, spike or bull. I just have to make sure I only shoot what is legal in that unit, spike or cow in a spike unit like cache. or I can go to a bull unit and shoot anything, a bull, spike or cow, correct?


they dont separate the archery tags like that. If you buy a archery elk tag and you want to hunt the cache unite you can only shoot a spike or a elk with one antler on one side or a cow. Then if you decided to go and hunt a any bull unite you can TAKE ANY ELK you want on that unite.Just buy the archery elk tag and you are good to go.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

great, thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good Grief:!:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh i learned something new...didn't know bull elk units allowed shooting spikes for archery...though it was spike units for spikes and bull units for bulls(no spikes).


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

wolverine_173 said:


> now someone tell me where to find elk in logan canyon at the end of August.


Start at the bottom of Spawn Creek and hike to the top of Temple Peak. Then back down. ;-);-)-_O- Just kidding, good hike done it several times. Plenty of water holes, just make sure you are there before everyone else. I think there is about 2-3 tree stands on each.

Are you familiar with the area?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

:V|:*\\-\\*:doh::noidea:





Should sum this thread up...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Terms and termanolgy. I knew the answer and stil got confused with everyones posts.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow this has got to be a record only took 3 pages to answer a simple guide book question. Nice work ;-)


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Bowhunter50 said:


> Wow this has got to be a record only took 3 pages to answer a simple guide book question. Nice work ;-)


that should tell you how confusing the guidebook can be. i have to use google translator to put it into english. next year the guidebook will simply be animal emoticons next to unit names. -/|\\-


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah I know firsthand that it's confusing I've had to ask for clarification on some stuff here before.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I have answered this question on 3 other posts this year all ready. Just use the search function, and your reading comprehension skills


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

This thread.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Bowhunter50 said:


> Wow this has got to be a record only took 3 pages to answer a simple guide book question. Nice work ;-)


To be fair, the question was really answered in post 3 and 5. The rest was trying to correct a poster that was contradicting the people who were interpreting the guidebook correctly by giving wrong information. :grin:


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

^^^ yeah that's true. I guess it's just funny that it took 3 pages to clarify and correct wrong info


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

30-06....wow. That was awesome!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Utah Gen Archery Elk tag is the best tag you can buy OTC anywhere in the west!

Hunt the LE units for spikes or cows for the first 3 weeks, then off to the Uintas or other Gen Elk unit for the last week. You can also go back and forth. One side of the road in a Gen elk unit for the morning then over to the other side on a LE unit to hunt spikes that afternoon.

The Wasatch Front Extended lets you hunt any bull or cow from Aug 15th until Dec 15th. Add a trip or two to either of the other extended units and you get to hunt elk til the end of the year.

Pretty amazing deal for $50

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

"You dummies just need to read the guidebook cover to cover before asking any stupid questions! Gosh!" - 30-06


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Is something wrong with the website?
--only option I see for BIG GAME is non-res??


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> But no, you can't shoot a cow with a bull tag, that's just common sense there.


Good for a morning laugh.

Hey one other thing........are spikes still considered bulls?  Can a guy shoot them on an any bull unit? 

What if they have not descended properly and look more like one of them Caitlyn bulls?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Good for a morning laugh.
> 
> Hey one other thing........are spikes still considered bulls?  Can a guy shoot them on an any bull unit?
> 
> What if they have not descended properly and look more like one of them Caitlyn bulls?


I really wish you'd read the guidebook from start to finish!

Spikes are not considered bulls. Stop spreading false information!

And what I really meant by spikes are not considered bulls is that there is a slot limit on cutthroat trout on Strawberry. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

To help the cause: 

Im going/hoping to use my anterless elk tag during my muzzleloader deer season this year.


----------

